# My Sad Attempt At Drawing A Horse. xD



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

I think it looks really good! Much better then what I can do..Keep it up


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

At the risk of sounding snarky, I am going to comment on how I do not appreciate people who come in here and say how much their artwork sucks. I don't think you would want to post your drawing if you really despised it as much as you advertise. I don't mean to pick on you only because I have seen many people come in here and talk about their "crappy" artwork. It almost seems like in saying your art sucks, you just want to fish for compliments. I know I occasionally put out a drawing that I am not entirely happy with and I may express that, but I would never just come in here proclaiming my art to "suck" and then leave it at that. I don't know, just kind of strikes a nerve with me because I think all art is beautiful if it comes from the heart. 

I can understand if you want to come in here looking for advice in which case there are many people here who are very helpful. I have personally taken my art to the next level after some of the advice I have received here. 

Anyway, I am not sure if you are coming here just to show us your drawing or if you would like some advice, but I know a lot of people have benefited from taking a certain area that they find troublesome and then just focus on drawing that part rather than the horse as a whole. In your case, it would be the muzzle. Try to find close up shots of just a horse's muzzle and practice drawing it. Then after you have gotten in a little practice, apply it to a full head shot, I hope this helped. I think you are off to a good start and you have the basics down pretty well. It's all a matter of practice. 

Please don't think that I am attcking "you" because I am not. I have just seen a trend of people just starting out who belittle their efforts and I just don't see that as being productive, espciecially if you want to continue to refine your skills. It's counterproductive in my opinion.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Advice would be great, but I really didn't come here looking for a lecture on how I am craving compliments. I hear enough lectures from my mom. 

I mean, I figured if I put the effort forth to draw the picture then I could at least post it. 

But thanks for the advice. I am artistic, but my drawing skills have been lacking lately. I am more of a writer/photographer/singer type, so I figured I would give it a try. It didn't turn out like I had expected, hence the reason I said it sucked. 


Sorry to come off like a little attention leech.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

What you just wrote sounded so much better. You just gave us a little background as to why you are not happy with the drawing. And it's ok to express that it might not be what you expected it to be. Again, I did not want to come in her attacking you because other people have done the same thing. But giving a little background makes you not look so desperate for compliments. I'm sorry if I sounded bitchy. I am in a bad mood today (in case you didn't see my Art Special thread, I just had my 17 yo cat put to sleep yesterday) and just responded to your thread even though there are others I have been tempted to reply to in the past. No hard feelings


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. D= I am having problems with my dumb mother(but then again what fifteen year old doesn't) and have been taking it out on other people for the past couple of days.


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

Way to stick it to the man!  Rock on! You can post whatever you like, where ever you like, hun. It's a great drawing and I can tell that you put a lot of effort into it!




Tennessee said:


> Advice would be great, but I really didn't come here looking for a lecture on how I am craving compliments. I hear enough lectures from my mom.
> 
> I mean, I figured if I put the effort forth to draw the picture then I could at least post it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

WolvesRealmStudio said:


> Way to stick it to the man!  Rock on! You can post whatever you like, where ever you like, hun. It's a great drawing and I can tell that you put a lot of effort into it!


well, considering I apologized for my above statements and Tennesse are and I are cool with eachother now, I don't really think that was neccessary. I merely wanted her to realize that she didn't have to put down her own efforts because her efforts were just as good as anyone else who posts in here and should be recognized as such. Guess I am not the snarky one now!


----------



## bustersmyboy (Jan 9, 2010)

Thats actually quite good. I use a big circle for the cheek and a smaller 1 for the muzzle and make either a straight, concave or convex line for the top of the snout and a straight line always underneath. So I hope that helps.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

bustersmyboy said:


> Thats actually quite good. I use a big circle for the cheek and a smaller 1 for the muzzle and make either a straight, concave or convex line for the top of the snout and a straight line always underneath. So I hope that helps.


 
I actually tried that method. It worked decently for me, but I thought it looked a little bit better when I freehanded it.

Thank you, though!


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

I think your drawing is adorable. You should definitely keep at it! I always wonder if I draw good enough too, like my perception might not be accurate...lol...I might think my drawing is ok but am I the only one?
I have to learn that art has no rules, if it makes you feel good that is all that matters!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

RoxanneElizabeth said:


> I think your drawing is adorable. You should definitely keep at it! I always wonder if I draw good enough too, like my perception might not be accurate...lol...I might think my drawing is ok but am I the only one?
> I have to learn that art has no rules, if it makes you feel good that is all that matters!


 

Agreed!!!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i think it's cute!


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

It's very cute! 
I agree with Liz about the muzzle thing - go on google images, or deviantart, or whatever, and look at photographs of horses' muzzles in various 'poses.' Like, a horse eating, a horse with a bit in, a racehorse with huge flared nostrils, etc. Then, get a cheap-o sketchbook just for practice drawings and spend your free time replicating the muzzle photos in as much detail as possible. I had to do that with ears and I finally got them down!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Jesus, Tiff! Did that thing get run over by a truck?! Just kidding! I love the overall look of it!  DRAW MAH PONY! Lol  _


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

All the beginnings are hard. Keep on working hard on drawing horses and it will all be turning out fine! You can DO it!


----------

